# Dyed Dogs? What do you think?



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Personally, I think it looks ridiculous, but if the owner wants to, well then "whatever floats your boat"


----------



## Cheshire

I'd never do it...but yeah, what ^ said.


----------



## Mira

Ahh, I love the panda ones!

I have a Maltese and I've always joked that I'll dye his hair blue one day.  I don't think I ever will, but it sure would be funny


----------



## luvmyqh

i agree!! ^^^^^


----------



## TaMMa89

Personally I don't like the idea. I just think dying and other human things like that aren't for animals. But like 1dog3cats17rodents said, it's every owner's own decision. On the other hand, if I had a child I wouldn't (let her) dye her hair or piece her ears before I assumed she was old enough to decide it herself.


----------



## ridingismylife2

I think they it's looks ugly. 
But if someone wants to do it, let them.


----------



## MIEventer

When I went to school for Dog Grooming, the Salon that I worked at did Coat Coloring.

There are very wealthy people who get it done for the Holiday's. I've done Green, and Red on Sibling Maltese's. And I've done Standardbred Poodles and the list goes on.

It can be done quite tactful if done properly by someone taught properly on how to do it. 

And they have HUGE Dog Grooming competitions, just like how Hair Stylists have huge competitions - and Dying Dogs is a huge aspect to that. 

If my Clients want it done, I'll do it. These dogs are loved, pampered and adored by their "Parents". I'd wrather deal with rainbow dogs who are loved and treated with kindness walking down the streets with their proud humans, than seeing a poor dog uncolored dog being neglected and abused.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

If done right I think it is neat. The dogs don't care. So what they hey. 

Check this one out








It's a Harley

This is a bit much








This is a little much
Ninja Turtle








Ok I take that back. The one on the bottom of this is a bit much


----------



## MIEventer

LOL, those are great!

Those pictures, just so everyone knows - are shots of dogs being done for those Dog Grooming Competitions. 

Those are not dogs who walk around on a daily basis looking like that. lol.

I love the first one with the horse head!


----------



## FGRanch

I don't really like it, but I like things natural. 

The one punk rocker dog is pretty cute though. I like that idea!


----------



## Appy Luvr

Well I guess I'll be the first to say I DO dye some of my dogs. One of my white Poodles can usually be found running around with pink ears and pom poms on her feet. I've also streaked my Chinese Cresteds hair a few times. They love being fussed over. Here's miss Bianca sporting her streaks


----------



## xLaurenOscarx

LOVE the punk rocker one!
That horse head one confused me for a long time lol! I didnt cop on that the horse was drawn onto the dog lol!
Looks cool but then people go to far like the 1st one!


----------



## Lucara

LMFAO at the Ninja Turtle. I've seen that show too. Someone did a jungle theme with a big flower and a chameleon. Its fairly interesting but pretty ridiculous. Its just hair, they can hack it off and start of scratch just like people.


----------



## lacyloo

Its not permanent nor is it hurting the dogs..So why not?
They don't realize your humiliating them, most dogs would love the extra attention.


----------



## upnover

Ha, some of those are pretty cool! I don't really care either way. To me it's the same as dressing your dog (and not just for warmth). Am I going to do it to my dog? No, but i"m not against it.


----------



## ridergirl23

i dont really care, i like the natural look way better. and i think the dogs sorta dont look as much like dogs anymore.... lol but i wouldnt protest against it or anything, its something i dont really think looks nice, but im nuetrel about it


----------



## CheyAut

ROFL now I want a white standard poodle to play with haha! (kidding, but I WOULD if standards were my breed of choice!)

My dogs aren't white, so I couldn't dye mine. But my friends have a pinto mini who's mostly white. They bought him a new red slinky, the kind that covers head/neck. They took it off, he's PINK! I said they need a blue one for the body for a patriotic look (the legs would stay white) haha


----------



## clipclops

I have a white Toy Poodle, Shamus, that I dye different colors using food coloring. It's safe and it only last about 3 or 4 weeks...less if you wash them once a week. He doesn't mind it and is well behaved with all grooming in general. It's just something different and for fun. My son really likes it and so does everyone who sees him!

This was when he was green. It was washing out but was still a nice mint color!









Here he was Hot Pink!









And this was a month ago in yellow...









And in white....


----------



## MIEventer

OH! I love the Hot Pink! Adorable!


----------



## horses4life43

I think its cruel to the poor dog, but thats just my 2 cents. If the owner wants to do ti then fine.


----------



## MIEventer

How is it cruel to the dog?? If the dye has no effect on their skin, how is it cruel??


----------



## HeroMyOttb

I personally wouldn't do it but its not harming the dog, so I think its okay for an owner to do, there choice.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

horses4life43 said:


> I think its cruel to the poor dog, but thats just my 2 cents. If the owner wants to do ti then fine.


I'm confused on how it is cruel?


----------



## Honeysuga

^^? How?


----------



## Appy Luvr

Yes, I'd like to know how it's cruel?????


----------



## gypsygirl

HAHAHA no cruel at all, but my dog sure would be embarassed !


----------



## Lis

So long as it doesn't hurt the dog then fine. I think it looks quite funny and the fact that people have gone through the trouble of doing this shows how much they're loved.


----------



## Honeysuga

gypsygirl said:


> HAHAHA no cruel at all, but my dog sure would be embarassed !


Actually since dogs are color blind, so unless he was treated differently, chances are he would not know in the first place...


----------



## clipclops

I think that my dog think it's just another bath. He doesn't mind and it doesn't last long. It is safe and washes out with ease. It is not in anyway cruel. There is no pain involved. It is just water and food coloring. Why people make such a big deal out of it I just don't understand.


----------



## MIEventer

I think it is cute ClipClops


----------



## roro

Unless it damages their skin or hair, I don't see what's wrong with it. Dogs don't really feel social humiliation the way we do, so it would be silly to assume that it's mean because it's "embarrassing" for them.


----------



## clipclops

Thanks MiEventer!!! I think it's cute too!


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy

It doesn't hurt the dogs, it's not cruel. Period.

Have any other groomers here gotten to do a pony doodle yet? I haven't but am waiting for a client to say 'go for it'!


----------



## Appy Luvr

qtrhrsecrazy said:


> It doesn't hurt the dogs, it's not cruel. Period.
> 
> Have any other groomers here gotten to do a pony doodle yet? I haven't but am waiting for a client to say 'go for it'!


 
Lol!! Going to have to try that one on one of my Toy Poodles!! Too funny!


----------



## Honeysuga

That is adorable, ponydoodle..hehehe

I saw a little dog dyed green with "dino" spikes shaved into the hair on her back, she looked like a little doggy stegosaurus!


----------



## lilkitty90

here are some i found from a proffesional grooming show.

Pictures
#1 Camel
#2 Fairy
#3 Snail
#4 Steelers Football Player
#5 Peacock
#6 Buffalo
#7 Rooster
#8 Pirate - Jack Sparrow
#9 Panda
#10 Horse


----------



## GoldRush

ROTF!!!! My standard poodle is hiding under the bed after seeing those! We got her as a rescue, and swore we were never going to clip her in the standard poodle cut...mainly because, where we live it isn't practical. The only part of all this that could be considered 'cruel' is the amount of time needed for the animal to stand still on the table. Show dogs are required to undertake many hours on the grooming table in the US, which I _personally_ disagree with. In other countries, the dog is shown as is, rarely even getting a bath before the show! They think we in the US are nuts...I have a few friends in Europe who have Borzoi, and they just call the dogs in from the field, drive to the show, win, and go back home!
As to the cruelty, the dye used is a non-toxic vegetable based dye. These dogs are show dogs, worth BIG bucks, so there is absolutely no mistreatment done to them AT ALL.


----------



## CheyAut

I sooo want a white standard now!!!! (don't worry, not going to get one just to play with it's hair.... but it would be lots of fun! LOL)


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood

I think it's cute, but I doubt that I'd ever do it to my dog. lol


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

_Oh those pictures are fantastic! I would so dye my dog pink!_


----------

